# Let's Encrypt Fehler FAQ (Checkliste)



## Till (19. Feb. 2022)

Es gibt viele Threads, die sich mit Problemen bei der Erstellung von SSL-Zertifikaten mit Let's Encrypt befassen, deshalb beginne ich hier eine FAQ. Bitte lies den ganzen Beitrag, wenn du Probleme hast.

Warum erstellt Letsencrypt kein SSL-Zertifikat?
Let's Encrypt verifiziert deinen Server, indem es ein individuelles Token von jeder Domain der Website herunterlädt, einschließlich Auto-Subdomains, Subdomains und Aliasdomains. Wenn eine dieser Domains und Subdomains nicht erreichbar ist (kein DNS, falscher DNS, geschlossene Firewall usw.), weigert sich Let's Encrypt, das SSL-Zertifikat zu erstellen.

Warum wird Let's Encrypt in ISPConfig automatisch deaktiviert?
Wenn die Erstellung des SSL-Zertifikats durch Let's Encrypt fehlschlägt, wird das Kontrollkästchen Let's Encrypt und SSL in den Einstellungen deiner Website deaktiviert.

Was kann ich tun, wenn die Erstellung des SSL-Zertifikats mit Let's Encrypt fehlschlägt?
- Prüfe, ob du einen Let's Encrypt-Client installiert hast. Auf Servern, die vor der Veröffentlichung von ISPConfig 3.2 installiert wurden, ist dies höchstwahrscheinlich certbot. Auf Servern, die nach dem Release installiert wurden, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich acme.sh.
- Überprüfe, ob der Let's Encrypt-Client "certbot" aktualisiert ist (wenn du certbot verwendest).
- Stelle sicher, dass du die neueste ISPConfig-Version verwendest.
- Wenn dein Server hinter einem NAT-Router steht, so dass der Server selbst die gehosteten Domains nicht erreichen kann, dann aktiviere die Option "Letsencrypt-Prüfung überspringen" unter System -> Serverkonfiguration -> server1.example.com -> Web.
- Überprüfe, ob alle Domainnamen (inkl. der automatischen Subdomain www usw.), Subdomains und Aliasdomains wirklich auf die richtige Website zeigen und funktionieren. Öffne eine nach der anderen in deinem Browser und teste sie.
- Wenn du noch Apache 2.2 verwendest, dann aktualisiere deine ispconfig mit dem Skript ispconfig_update.sh auf die neueste Version, um eine aktualisierte vhost-Vorlage zu erhalten. Nachdem du das getan hast, wende die neue Vorlage über Extras > Resync auf alle Websites an oder wende sie auf eine einzelne Website an, indem du einen Wert in den Website-Einstellungen änderst und auf Speichern drückst, bevor du versuchst, Let's Encrypt erneut zu aktivieren. Dies ist nur auf Apache 2.2 Systemen notwendig, neuere Apache 2.4 oder nginx Systeme sind nicht betroffen.
- Wenn du von ISPConfig < 3.1 auf ISPConfig > 3.1 geupdatet hast und die Option "Dienste neu konfigurieren" während des Updates abgewählt hast (die standardmäßig aktiviert ist), wird Let's Encrypt fehlschlagen, da deinem Server die Let's Encrypt-Konfiguration in den ispconfig-Apache-Konfigurationsdateien fehlt. Führe das Update erneut durch und wähle in diesem Fall die Neukonfiguration der Dienste.
- Überprüfe, dass die Option "Server-Migrationsmodus" unter System > Serverkonfiguration nicht aktiviert ist, da der Migrationsmodus die Erstellung neuer Let's Encrypt-Zertifikate deaktiviert.

Wo finde ich detaillierte Fehlermeldungen?
Wenn du certbot benutzt, findest du die Logdateien hier: /var/log/letsencrypt
Wenn du acme.sh verwendest, findest du sie in /var/log/ispconfig/acme.log oder /root/.acme.sh/acme.sh.log

Was tun, wenn die oben genannten Schritte nicht helfen?
Aktiviere den ISPConfig-Debug-Modus, indem du die Schritte in dieser Anleitung befolgst:





						Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure
					

The following article describes the steps that need to be taken to debug ISPConfig 3 server scripts. This procedure applies to all ISPConfig 3 versions incl. ISPConfig 3.1 and ISPConfig 3.2. Enable the debug Loglevel in ISPConfig Login to the ISPConfig interface and set the log level to Debug...




					www.faqforge.com
				




Danach aktiviere Let's Encrypt für das Web und führe das Skript server.sh manuell aus und poste die komplette debug Ausgabe hier im Forum falls Du anhand der Debug Ausgabe den fehler nicht selbst erkennst..
Vergiss nicht, den server.sh-Cronjob wieder zu aktivieren, wenn dein Problem behoben ist.


----------

